# Search function not working??



## deextr (Sep 22, 2017)

Is it just me or is the search function on the forum not working? I get zero results if I search for stuff like EGR. I know this has all been discussed on the forum before so don't know why there are no results. It becomes quite tedious going through historical posts especially since most of the discussions are not catagorised..

Any admins able to shed some light?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Works for me.
https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/search. ... mit=Search
Hoggy.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

It works but only in relation to recent posts. For example a search using the word "facelift" only gives a small number of results whereas there must be hundreds.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes it needs indexing since everything got mixed up. I could set it off but it will take a while and there are various forums still out of place so would need doing again when they are corrected.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

An update on this. I've managed to get the indexing function to complete to 71,507,453 total number of word to post relations indexed. So, the search function should now be working. Only took about 21 hours to complete and strangely I had to keep the page open all through the process as it kept stopping otherwise. Happy searching


----------



## droopsnoot (Sep 5, 2002)

I'll add this here instead of a separate thread. Scanned my car at the weekend after the ABS and ESP lights were on, one code was an ABS sensor, the other was 01542, shareware, look it up. I went on to the Mk1 forum, put "01542" in the box, got no results. If I go to Google and search on "Audi TT 01542", the first result is the Ross-Tech wiki, the second is a result from here, along with quite a lot of other results from this forum.

Could it just be numeric searches that are still an issue?


----------

